# Any tips to get Target Circle and/or Red Card signups?



## Targetking (Aug 24, 2021)

Mainly Target Circle.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 24, 2021)

I get a lot of circle sign ups by knowing the top deals and watching what's going into people's carts. I let them know how much they can save.  Right now I'm targeting college students to verify status and signing up. Let them know how much you have personally saved and show them how easy it is to scan items as they put them into their carts. Unlike many other stores, they don't have to go through all of the offers to save on what they're buying. Tell them that they can use any method of payment to use circle...they don't have to sign up for a credit card if they don't want to, but if they do they will save another 5%. Let them know that they can stack the savings by using circle, sales, coupons, and redcard.  Starbucks offers are a big draw to circle. Watch for them and let guests know about it and that they can use their Starbucks app and circle. Many sign up just for that.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 24, 2021)

How do we find what deals ar e active?


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 24, 2021)

You sign up yourself and then look at the app every Sunday.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 25, 2021)

The front end also has a 2 week lookout that you can look at.  It should be at the registers. I check the app.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 25, 2021)

^^ We do? This is news to me.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 25, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> ^^ We do? This is news to me.


Ope...  SOME stores'  front ends have a 2 week lookout that you can look at. It should be at the registers. Our SETL prints it.  Our cleaners, greeters, advocates, and anyone working FOS is expected to know it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 25, 2021)

On workbench for 2 week out deals. Partner with your tl.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 25, 2021)

I couldn't find workbench on my Zebra.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 26, 2021)

Targetking said:


> I couldn't find workbench on my Zebra.


Under tools or use a spot computer.


----------



## Loading (Aug 26, 2021)

(on a zebra) myday<tools<workbench<areas<S&E


----------



## Targetking (Aug 26, 2021)

Loading said:


> (on a zebra) myday<tools<workbench<areas<S&E


Will look tomorrow thanks.


----------



## NKG (Aug 27, 2021)

Targetking said:


> Mainly Target Circle.


Circles are easy especially if they were like " I thought they were 10% off". Target people you know have a smart phone- " are you using Target circle to get 1% back?" If they are like yeah how? Then you explain how it works plus the potential to save more.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 27, 2021)

For credit you have to ask every guest that isn't using a Redcard. EVERY guest. That's how I kept my apps up at my old job. But credit was everything for years there.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 27, 2021)

My store seems to have pretty much forgotten about Red Cards or Circle sign ups. There seems to be not a care in the world, except that applications take more time and could make for moe calls for backup when we do not even have the bodies on the salefloor to spend all the hours we have even allowing good workers as much OT as they want.

However, when my store did care, a tip I learned from our best Red Card getter. Just tell every guest, "Your total comes to $X.XX unless you're paying with a Red Card." For Circle I modified that to, "You'll need to enter your phone number if you have a Circle account and want to use discount offers today, otherwise you can just hit skip."


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 27, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> My store seems to have pretty much forgotten about Red Cards or Circle sign ups. There seems to be not a care in the world, except that applications take more time and could make for moe calls for backup when we do not even have the bodies on the salefloor to spend all the hours we have even allowing good workers as much OT as they want.
> 
> However, when my store did care, a tip I learned from our best Red Card getter. Just tell every guest, "Your total comes to $X.XX unless you're paying with a Red Card." For Circle I modified that to, "You'll need to enter your phone number if you have a Circle account and want to use discount offers today, otherwise you can just hit skip."


You do realize that entering the phone number only sends the 1% of the transaction to the circle account and doesn't access any of the saved offers, right?  The bar code has to be scanned for that.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 27, 2021)

NKG said:


> Circles are easy especially if they were like " I thought they were 10% off". Target people you know have a smart phone- " are you using Target circle to get 1% back?" If they are like yeah how? Then you explain how it works plus the potential to save more.


Unless you get a lt of seniors in line who don't wanna be bothered with it.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 27, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> You do realize that entering the phone number only sends the 1% of the transaction to the circle account and doesn't access any of the saved offers, right?  The bar code has to be scanned for that.



Really? I'm pretty sure I've gotten saved offers by entering my phone number while shopping. But, if that's not the case, I don't care. I'm GM. If I'm on a register, my goal is to get the fuck off as quickly as possible. I've got a long list of things I need to get to in my area.


----------



## NKG (Aug 28, 2021)

Targetking said:


> Unless you get a lt of seniors in line who don't wanna be bothered with it.


They can still sign up on a desk top computer. They would just need to know what they are gonna buy and check before they go shopping. Still earn the 1% even if they didn't click anything. They just need a phone number instore. Now they may not have a computer or still not interested then offer the debit card. Comes right out of their bank account, no credit check just need to ssn to verify identity to comply with patriot act, and a blank check.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 28, 2021)

I have been signing new hires up for the debit card so they can use their discount since most younger people don't carry cash.


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 30, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> You do realize that entering the phone number only sends the 1% of the transaction to the circle account and doesn't access any of the saved offers, right?  The bar code has to be scanned for that.


Not necessarily.  A guest can access Target Circle offers on other devices via the Target web site. They would need to log into the target.com account, browse the offers and select any offers they are interested in. The selected offers will come up under their cell phone number, assuming they have selected the correct product type (brand, size, flavor etc.) eligible for the Circle deal.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 30, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> Not necessarily.  A guest can access Target Circle offers on other devices via the Target web site. They would need to log into the target.com account, browse the offers and select any offers they are interested in. The selected offers will come up under their cell phone number, assuming they have selected the correct product type (brand, size, flavor etc.) eligible for the Circle deal.


At checkout?  That's not what I was told.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 30, 2021)

The best way to get target circle sign ups is to push aside all your prejudices about older people. Many will sign up. Some won't, but give them a chance. Also, when you pitch it, say "Are you a member of target circle?" or "Would you like to enter your number for target circle?" Don't tell people to hit skip until they decline.


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 31, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> At checkout?  That's not what I was told.


As a Target Circle member who uses the Target app, occasionally I have a dead cellphone at checkout.  Any offers I have already saved onto Circle do in fact come up when I type in my cellphone number. So you were given inaccurate information.


----------



## jackandcat (Aug 31, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> I have been signing new hires up for the debit card so they can use their discount since most younger people don't carry cash.


The problem is we cannot take Debit Redcard applications unless the guest brings a voided paper check. They have to apply online. Depending on where the new TM or guest lives, your store might or might not get credit for the Redcard signup.

I don't know who in hades is advising young people not to carry cash.


----------



## Targetking (Aug 24, 2021)

Mainly Target Circle.


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 31, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> As a Target Circle member who uses the Target app, occasionally I have a dead cellphone at checkout.  Any offers I have already saved onto Circle do in fact come up when I type in my cellphone number. So you were given inaccurate information.


Thanks.  I will follow up on this.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 31, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> The problem is we cannot take Debit Redcard applications unless the guest brings a voided paper check. They have to apply online. Depending on where the new TM or guest lives, your store might or might not get credit for the Redcard signup.
> 
> I don't know who in hades is advising young people not to carry cash.


I don't think anyone is advising them, it's just the way it is now. I'm in my fifties and I never carry cash anymore, stopped a few years ago.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 31, 2021)

jackandcat said:


> As a Target Circle member who uses the Target app, occasionally I have a dead cellphone at checkout.  Any offers I have already saved onto Circle do in fact come up when I type in my cellphone number. So you were given inaccurate information.


The only thing that doesn't apply with phone number is ™ discount and payment. everything else does


jackandcat said:


> The problem is we cannot take Debit Redcard applications unless the guest brings a voided paper check.


they're working on this...


----------



## Caliwest (Sep 2, 2021)

I watched our superhero cashier who gets a shout out several times a day...from the second she touches a guests item /items she is talking up the Red Card. She ll turn off her light ( even with a line) if the guest might be on the fence and need a little extra help/push to sign up. And of course any Lead or Visit walking by hears her everytime every guest pushing the card. Simple.  Habit. Success.


----------



## Targetking (Sep 4, 2021)

DBZ said:


> The best way to get target circle sign ups is to push aside all your prejudices about older people. Many will sign up. Some won't, but give them a chance. Also, when you pitch it, say "Are you a member of target circle?" or "Would you like to enter your number for target circle?" Don't tell people to hit skip until they decline.


I ask everyone. I+ still get the no or  no thanks.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 4, 2021)

I know I mentioned my spiel before, but I thought about it while I was working and thought I'd be more accurate in my description.

After the hi how are you and other friendly idle chit chat (comments about how cute their stuff is etc). That is part of GUEST. If you are friendly, they are more likely to sign up.

Me - "Are you a member of Target Circle?" or "Do you have the target app on your phone?"
G - No
Me - "Oh it's an app that helps you save money here at target. If you would like, you may enter your phone number" and I point to the pin pad.

40-50% of the time my guest will enter their number. I've kept track. Saturdays are a little lower though.

If they mention the cost of something, I'll ask about the app and tell them how they can find the sales in it. 

If they say "no thank you", I ask them to please answer the question on the pin pad or I'll say, "I need you to either enter your phone number or press skip." Sometimes, they say, "oh yeah I enter my number all the time." I imagine my self doing a face palm and tell them, "Oh that's great. That is Target circle where you earn 1% back"

If you say enter your number or press skip, they will just press skip because it is the last thing they hear. How are you asking everyone, targetking?


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 5, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> they're working on this...


I hope they do it soon!  I signed up 2 redcards yesterday, but it would have been 4 if they had paper checks. Both were college students (did sign up for Circle) and wanted debit cards, but no checks because "who uses checks anymore?"


----------



## jackandcat (Sep 6, 2021)

"Would you like to input your number for Target Circle, your rewards points" or something like that.  This is acknowledging that Circle isn't exactly brand-new (23 months), most guests have enrolled at some time or other but may have forgotten about it. I ask if they shop online with us, if they do I suggest to them that they are very likely already enrolled in Circle and should type their number to add to their rewards.  We can go into a nice refresher about what Circle offers for them as our guest.  I'm estimating that somewhere over 40% of my guests input their number, plus those who are using the Target app (probably somewhere around 10% of all guests use the App, perhaps a bit more).  

Younger TMs may not understand that not all guests want to add yet another App onto their smartphone. Many guests prefer to use the Target website and interact with us via their laptop, desktop, tablet or other web-enabled device.  Circle offers can be saved on the web site, and then be retrieved under the guest's cellphone number.


----------

